# type of ammo recommeded?



## savage111fc (Jul 30, 2006)

i've got a savage 111fcxp3 270 and i was trying to find out what grain and brand of ammunition you would recommend. i've got- remington core-lokt express 150 grain, winchester ballistic silvertip 130 grain, winchester 130 grain power-point, and federal premium vital shock 130 grain nosler. any preferance?

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I handload 130 grain Hornady SSTs over IMR 7828. PM me and I'll give you the load if you want. (same goes for anyone else wanting the load)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For factory I have always had good luck with plain vanilla classic Federal. For reloading I like Ballistic Tips, and H4831 which was also Jack O'Connor's favorite powder. Now with the short kernel it loads even nicer. Jack killed everything with a 270, and surprisingly most things with the 130 grain.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The truth be told is we will not be able to tell you what will be the best for your gun. You will have to do some hard work (FUN WORK) shooting to see what your gun likes best. I have only one recomendation that is clean your gun inbetween different types of rounds.

http://www.exteriorballistics.com/reloa ... reload.cfm

In addition to the requirements of proper burning rate, there's at least one other consideration that competitive shooters need to take into account: powder compatibility. In this instance, we're not talking about a safety problem, but one that can greatly effect accuracy. It also applies to any type of firearm, not just semi-autos. Powder residue sometimes reacts very badly to a second powder being fired in the same barrel without cleaning. In the course of a High Power match, most shooters use different ammunition for at least the 600 yard stage, since heavier bullets are normally used at long-range. If the shooter was using a load of 4895 at the 200 and 300 yard lines and switched to 4064 back at the 600, we may have a problem. While it is not a safety issue, it frequently takes several shots before the second load will settle down and begin shooting accurately. If the powders were dissimilar, such as a double-based ball powder followed by a single-based tubular powder (or vice versa), this settling problem will be even more pronounced. With only two sighters allowed in some matches and none in some others, this loss of accuracy becomes a critical issue. If at all possible, try to find a powder that works with both bullet weights and use it all the way across the course.

Hope this helps.


----------

